

Architecture firm proposes NYC underground park - hodgesmr
http://www.besttechie.com/2012/09/30/nyc-looking-to-build-an-underground-park/

======
nextstep
So many issues with this post:

-The title implies that the city of NY is going to build an underground park; in reality, an architecture firm has written a proposal for such a park. Wether or not this will ever happen is yet undetermined.

-Where in the Lower East Side is the proposed site for this park? The author didn't think to include this little detail?

I propose we start using SA;LH = shitty article; linkbait headline.

~~~
darien
Inside the Delancey Station (next to the Williamsburg Bridge - Manhattan Side)
there is a huge underground open area which served as a small train yard up
until the 60's/70s. This place has leaks, garbage, graffiti and rats. It would
cost significantly more money to convert this area into a park than was spent
on the highline.

------
mortenjorck
In the decades to come, a combination of infrastructure repurposing and good
design will define the most livable American cities. Good to see the
combination making more headlines today.

